# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  как подружить win7 и 3g модем от билайна

## wasiliy70

Такая проблема  модем от бтлайна ZTE MF180 .
 Два компа один с виндовс XP и ноутбук с видовс 7
включаю модем в XP все работает без проблем , в семерке как только я переключаюсь в режим 3g програ пишет нет сигнала .
кроме того проверял уровни сигналов спомощью программы "mdma"
в хр сигнал -91dB а в виндовс7 сигнал отсутсвует вообще .
 менял кучу дров и программ непомогло.
























школы английского языка в киеве























скачать фильм

----------


## Antomanyero

Можно сходить в офис обслуживания Билайн с ноутом - пусть разбираются
Если настроить не получится, то можно 
либо расторгнуть договор с Билайном, 
либо поставить win xp,
либо поставить ubuntu - это linux, повозиться с настройками и пользоваться этой ОС В сети есть статья про настройку 3g modem'а билайн под ubuntu

Вообще Европа, например, планирует переход на Linux

----------


## Wild_Shamil

Здесь есть прошивки и драйвера для модема MF 180... У меня была такая проблема с  ZTE MF 626. Я скачал драйвера с официального сайта ZTE и заработало ... http://trustoff.ru/page.php?16

----------

